# Basic Chrome Extension: "Twisty Timer"



## baseball-chicago (Oct 3, 2013)

Recently I began to learn HTML, CSS, and Javascript. To practice what I leaned, I made a Google Chrome extension called Twisty Timer. I did this primarily as a learning experience, so I don't really expect it to be used by many people, but maybe there is someone on here who will like it. Enjoy!


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Oct 4, 2013)

baseball-chicago said:


> Recently I began to learn HTML, CSS, and Javascript. To practice what I leaned, I made a Google Chrome extension called Twisty Timer. I did this primarily as a learning experience, so I don't really expect it to be used by many people, but maybe there is someone on here who will like it. Enjoy!



It's very practical! :tu


----------

